# fauty stoplights



## cuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

hello there got a problem with mini 2003 stoplights they stop on all the time 
tried changing stoplight switch disconnected rear bulbs but fault still there
any help would be gratefull:thumbup:


----------



## cuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

hello back again just to let you no found fault is was the ecu on the kick panel on thedrivers side the contacks jammed remove ecu and dismanteled and replaced and all working well:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

